# Ikea selling Aquatic Plants



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

So I was at Ikea today and I noticed that they now sell "Aquatic Plants." How weird is that? Most were plants that I knew weren't true aquatics like mondo grass and that purple leaved stuff. They're sold in cups of water. It was just ironic that growing plants underwater is now becoming trendy. Wait till Joe Schmoe buys one and sees just how hard it is to keep alive. Who knows, maybe fairly soon Ikea will offer trendy, cheap, assembly required aquarium stands?


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

I have to drop by Ikea tommorow, this is pretty weird. This hobby is getting some recognition.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmm. Trendy glass vases, marbles, "aquatic" plants... they'll be selling bettas next.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I got my stand there, very nice.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Turtlehead, which "stand" did you get? I know they have no aquarium stands proper as it is. Is it just a sturdy table?


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I used to keep a 5gal betta tank on top of my Malm dresser--bad idea. The dresser was so cheap that the side pieces started to separate from the bottom piece. It couldn't even handle that much extra weight. I do keep 2.5gal betta tanks on some metal shelves I bought there, but I wouldn't trust most of their furniture to hold anything up. My whole house is full of IKEA furniture but I don't expect much of it! Now if they made dedicated aquarium stands...that would be very cool.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Not a stand per se but a drawer on wheels, its great. I added a door, some support and a little table next to it. Very ADA like, I like it.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Now I'm curious Turtlehead, do you remember what stand it was? I'm looking through the catalog, and even the steel TV stand can only support 132lbs, about enough for a 10 gallon tank and accessories. What size tank do you have on it? You're description of "ADA like" has me intrigued!


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I've got an "Effektiv" file cabinet with my betta tank on it. You can get these in different sizes and configurations (drawers, doors, etc.) so you could hide a canister filter or other equipment. Fairly sturdy compared with some Ikea stuff.
IKEA | home | Work area | Work area series | EFFEKTIV workspace series


----------

